# Look what I found...



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I shot a cotton tail today with my pellet rifle..found this in him. A few days ago I hit one with my sling shot.... And he ran off... Well at least he did not die elsewhere.. I hate to lose an animal I shot...Guess I need stronger bands...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

The lead shot was under his foreleg and rib cage


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...it's like a signed dollar...


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow,whats the luck of that? i once shot one with pellet rifle and like 1 day ago i shot him also,and i found 2 pellets inside him,thats my luck,lol


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Once shot a rabbit with the air rifle but it went high and clipped the bottom of its ears, three days later i was flying the hawk over the same land, and he smashed the same rabbit i had shot days earlier.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm ... that ammo looks small in your hand. Maybe you should use heavier ammo ... more energy and more momentum. Slingshot kills are mostly blunt trauma ... the difference between hitting someone with a soda straw and with a baseball bat.

At least you got your game finally.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

That happened to me but I was fishing................ 2 hooks in its mouth one of them it broke off a few hours latter


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Had that happen alot in Louisiana with redfish and speckled trout


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, I can't stand to loose game, but glad to see he did not die from an old wound


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Taken hogs with broken arrows in them and a deer that had been shot in the lungs with a 22 that had healed up.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah its amazing how tough some animals can be


----------

